# Facial Recognition Technology



## Deleted member 12851 (Sep 25, 2019)

What are thoughts on facial recognition software these days?

It seems like few cellphone options don't use a scan of your face to unlock. Many companies state your facial scans are saved on a "secure enclave" of the phone, however this can be accessed to send diagnostic reports back to Apple, Samsung, Sony, Google, etc...How long until these private companies are selling our facial scans to third-parties and participants in government activities (Huawei)? 

Facial recognition databases now hold over 117 million Americans information that law enforcement uses in real-time for probable cause arrests. As the technology's accuracy improves we are not far off from prosecutors being able to use facial recognition for evidence against defendants in court.
Some of the current legalities as written by the ABA
How police use the facial recognition
If you've got nothing to hide should you be concerned about the police keeping an accurate 3D copy of your face in their database?

There was the FaceApp that Russia was reportedly using to collect facial scans for whatever reason. China uses facial recognition for the social credit system to track every single one of their citizens. The places that we shop at in America and Europe are now tracking our faces and storing our (what I would consider to be personal) information without our consent. Yes I'm sure some of this is for security reasons but where is the privacy line?
Big companies using facial recognition software..some claiming their answers as secretive

Social media is an animal I won't even attempt to tackle here. Hopefully you security minded folks are well aware of what Facebook is capable of with the pictures you post.

Maybe I'm a bit paranoid. Maybe I'm old fashioned and scared of the future. I know I just word vomited on the page but if anyone wants to engage I am interested in your thoughts.


----------



## Kraut783 (Sep 25, 2019)

"Facial recognition databases now hold over 117 million Americans information that law enforcement uses in real-time for probable cause arrests. "

Really? Don't take that info too seriously...a lot of facial recog is like looking at surveillance video...it's a clue you have to corroborate and be able to support with evidence....just like any video. It is not used for stand alone warrants, much less PC arrests....


----------



## Deleted member 12851 (Sep 25, 2019)

I worded that a bit definitively, my mistake. The article confirms your sentiment, facial recognition is used as one of the links but not the sole piece of evidence. 

However, I think the detail would be a bit better than surveillance video since our drivers license picture is rendered into the software as well. That would create for a pretty accurate picture. Unless we stick with the online drivers license renewal so we can keep our picture from a decade ago. Then it would be similar to catfishing on tinder.


----------



## Kraut783 (Sep 26, 2019)

Still not stand alone evidence....just better video, I have no issues with a system that ID's a possible suspect in a crime, it would save me tons of time...and would clear people also.

I guess the issue is really privacy rights.  If you are in a public place, you have no privacy rights to cameras / facial recog. If you are on private property and caught in their surveillance / facial recog...still no privacy right issues. If it is used in passport/immigration points...still not a privacy issue.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 26, 2019)

It's the face you present to your fellow homo sapiens. It's already out there. Mine is on my Passport, my DL, my DoD ID, my Concealed Weapons License, my VA card, FaceBook, Shadowspear...If we all haven't already given up most of out our vital statistics to the interwebz, it's just a matter of time before we do. 

You can always wear a bag on your head. Some people should.


----------



## Brill (Sep 26, 2019)

Kraut783 said:


> "Facial recognition databases now hold over 117 million Americans information that law enforcement uses in real-time for probable cause arrests. "
> 
> Really? Don't take that info too seriously...a lot of facial recog is like looking at surveillance video...it's a clue you have to corroborate and be able to support with evidence....just like any video. It is not used for stand alone warrants, much less PC arrests....



I dunno man. Every time I see a camera in public I moon ‘em which is often quickly followed by a PC arrest for public nudity.

FREE THE BROWN EYE!


----------



## AWP (Sep 27, 2019)

The Intro to an amazing documentary on the subject. AWP and @SpongeBob*24 approved.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 27, 2019)

I'm honestly more concerned about AI. 

Putin and Musk are right: Whoever masters AI will run the world


----------



## BloodStripe (Jan 10, 2021)

Preface: Please do not discuss the events that lead to this article,  but let's focus on the technology being used to ID those involved.

An Air Force Combat Veteran Breached the Senate

From the article: "A day after the riots, John Scott-Railton, a senior researcher at Citizen Lab, at the University of Toronto’s Munk School, notified the F.B.I. that he suspected the man was retired Lieutenant Colonel Larry Rendall Brock, Jr., a Texas-based Air Force Academy graduate and combat veteran. Scott-Railton had been trying to identify various people involved in the attack. “I used a number of techniques to hone in on his identity, including facial recognition and image enhancement, as well as seeking contextual clues from his military paraphernalia,” Scott-Railton told me. Brock was wearing several patches on his combat helmet and body armor, including one bearing a yellow fleur de lis, the insignia of the 706th Fighter Squadron. He also wore several symbols suggesting that he lived in Texas, including a vinyl tag of the Texas flag overlaid on the skull logo of the Punisher, the Marvel comic-book character. The Punisher has been adopted by police and Army groups and, more recently, by white supremacists and followers of QAnon. Scott-Railton also found a recently deleted Twitter account associated with Brock, with a Crusader as its avatar. “All those things together, it’s like looking at a person’s C.V.,” Scott-Railton said."

While the military patches made it easier to ID the Lt. Col, I believe the biggest thing used was facial technology. Other news articles state that one company saw an uptick by 26% over normal weeks. Moral of the story, buy one of these and get it mailed to your buddies house: Hyper Realistic Silicone Masks - Metamorphose masks


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 10, 2021)

I want that Grey alien mask, just to fuck with the nearby trailer park.  lol


----------



## Florida173 (Jan 10, 2021)

I've been playing with it. Mentioned my openCV kit i have coming on another thread


----------



## TYW27 (Jan 16, 2021)

Replying to @BloodStripe , Sounds like it was facial recognition software and the OSINT framework?


----------



## Florida173 (Jan 16, 2021)

Object recognition techniques are actually a pretty common thing too. Child porn images are usually broken up to identify objects in the scene to help identify locations.


----------

